# TAX DEDUCTIONS UBER



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

http://hurdlr.com/blog/uber/16-tax-deductions-uber-drivers-can-use-immediately/

Can I deduct a slice of Pizza while I am eating if I am driving a pax at the same time?

How about new tires and title and reg?


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Generally, meals are 50% deductible only when you are "out of town", usually meaning an overnight stay. 

Tires, title & registration are included in normal maintenance under the standard mileage allowance so not separately deductible if you use it. If you itemize actual costs, you can prorate the cost between personal and business use. Some claim that if you need to buy new tires to pass the initial Uber inspection, that might be deductible under startup costs. I would check with your accountant on that one.


----------



## Django81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> Generally, meals are 50% deductible only when you are "out of town", usually meaning an overnight stay.
> 
> Tires, title & registration are included in normal maintenance under the standard mileage allowance so not separately deductible if you use it. If you itemize actual costs, you can prorate the cost between personal and business use. Some claim that if you need to buy new tires to pass the initial Uber inspection, that might be deductible under startup costs. I would check with your accountant on that one.


-Yes I think using an accountant is a very smart decision when self employed for a bunch of reasons not least of being able to write off your account in next years taxes!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Tequila Jake said:


> Generally, meals are 50% deductible only when you are "out of town", usually meaning an overnight stay.
> 
> Tires, title & registration are included in normal maintenance under the standard mileage allowance so not separately deductible if you use it. If you itemize actual costs, you can prorate the cost between personal and business use. Some claim that if you need to buy new tires to pass the initial Uber inspection, that might be deductible under startup costs. I would check with your accountant on that one.


Interesting about the "startup costs" but I don't think it would fly because deducting the tires would in effect be using the actual expense method for your vehicle. Switching from the actual expense method to the standard mileage method for the same vehicle is not allowed under current IRS regulations. You can switch from standard mileage to actual expense for the same vehicle however.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Django81 said:


> -Yes I think using an accountant is a very smart decision when self employed for a bunch of reasons not least of being able to write off your account in next years taxes!



Well, at least you can write off the portion of the professional fees charged for self employment related services. The rest of the fees go on Schedule A under miscellaneous, where you have to exceed 2% of your AGI to realize any benefit/deduction.
My CPA splits in down the middle, but I don't have enough miscellaneous items for the Schedule A deduction.


----------

